# Fine for owning P



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Out of curosity, does anyone happen to know what the fine is for people owning P's in illegal states is?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

depends on the state.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nope because I never intend on getting caught


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Bit of info for you. Laws and Piranhas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've heard $500 per fish if ever caught distributing or receiving. Now owning, I dont know.. I got lucky at one point and only got a misdemeanor.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My original fine was $25 for one P. nattereri. Then later took ODFW into the legislature and made them eat it by legalizing piranas in Oregon.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> My original fine was $25 for one P. nattereri. Then later took ODFW into the legislature and made them eat it by legalizing piranas in Oregon.


 Ya nice work! Can you do that in Cali now


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Can you do that in Cali now?


 No. Piranas could survive in that state in the lower portion (past Santa Barbara) during winter months. Also, H.R. Axelrod made some outrageous claims. If you go to my table of contents at OPEFE web site look up Cold Tolerance. Should give you quite a bit of information.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

A guy at my work tried to tell me they caught a piranha out of a lake here in Oregon. I guess they had a picture of it and everything. I just told him do they have a photo of him actually catching it or could he just have purchased a piranha and had it in the aquarium for awhile and thought up a good hoax and took a pic? He told me "Stop it...you're ruining my story!"


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have heard $ 1,000 per fish but I do not remember where I saw this it maybe for something else lol, ah well who knows


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

1,000 that would be an outragous fine! Screw that! Some laws are just stupid.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> A guy at my work tried to tell me they caught a piranha out of a lake here in Oregon.


 The original reason for banning piranas in Oregon circa 1970 was a pacu caught in the Snake river (connecting from the Columbia river). A woman kept the fish after her husband passed away (the fish was his pet) and then elected to release it instead of killing it. She wanted ODFW to take the fish which they refused. The fish was caught later and ODFW identified it as a pirana. It was taken to Oregon State University where the fish was looked at and confirmed to be a pacu. ODFW did not revise their ID and allowed the public to believe a pirana was found in Oregon waters, thereby effectively scaring the public and getting the fish banned until I had the law overturned in 1995.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

That must be the story the guy at work was talking about.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Could be, got this from Dr. Doug Markle at OSU. He and then PhD candidate Paulo Petry examined the fish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info hastatus


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

its illegal in any state you idiot! if they get in our creeks we will die


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no_mercy said:


> its illegal in any state you idiot! if they get in our creeks we will die


omg are u kidding me!!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

no_mercy said:


> its illegal in any state you idiot! if they get in our creeks we will die










you gotta be kidding me


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i rember hearing a story that some fisher man in lake ontario caught one.....not sure if it s true but that one thing i heard


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

the law is practically gay.... who actually releases them? wut dumbasses and i believe this topic has been posted about 3 times, at least from wut ive seen.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

no_mercy said:


> its illegal in any state you idiot! if they get in our creeks we will die


are you crazy? you would have to release thousands of them and even if you did they would all die off come winter time.


----------

